# Rave and Club Drug Investigations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Rave and Club Drug Investigations

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Luke Newman (727-865-2611)

The goal of this program is to familiarize law enforcement officers with the history and current trends in designer drugs, and to highlight tools and techniques for investigating designer drug related crimes. The course will focus on the history of raves and identification of current drug trends, drug identification, methods of investigation, developing intelligence and use of applicable laws. 

Course Objectives 

Become familiar with the history of raves. 
Identify current trends and understand the rave culture and mind set. 
Identify the various methods of investigation. 
Identify the associated drugs, paraphernalia and street jargon. 
Identify those under the influence. 
Identify intelligence resources. 
Overview of topics 

Rave History and Trends 
Investigative Techniques 
Drug Overview 
Drug Classifications and Effects 
Specific Drugs 
Intelligence 
Applicable Laws 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

6/21/2006 8144 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

